

Ask HN: How did you have your Ah-Ha moment? - geezgod

how did you come up with the idea for your product or service? What sparked you to come up with the idea?
======
mahmud
Went through 3-4 different ones, even though I was aware of this for at least
2 years. It wasn't magical, and the only "aha" moment was in discovering the
potential market for it.

Of my original 4 ideas; one was technically sexy, the other was viral but had
no monetization possibilities, the third one I launched was easy money but
very small user base. This 4th one is SaaS, viral, multiple monetization
possibilities, huge market, B2B _and_ B2C .. but technically boring as fuck.

